# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  OLE - M - BERGER - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE - TRES TIMIDE SUREMENT MALTRAITE

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* OLE
*Type:* Berger Allemand
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 9 ans 8 mois 
*N° d'identification:* SIREN N°795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
									est maltraité, 
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *OLE*

*Ole est parrainé*

*Situation :* Au refuge côté fourrière depuis février 2018
*Sexe :* Mâle
*Race :* Croisé Berger
*Taille :* Grande
*Age :* A déterminer
*Stérilisé :* Le sera si réservé
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*


*Histoire:*
Ole a été capturé dans la rue par les dogcatcheurs.
On ne sait rien de son passé mais il porte un collier donc on peut supposer qu'il a ou a eu un propriétaire.

* Caractère:*
Ole est un chien très timide qui n'arrive pas à se détendre. 
Il reste pour le moment, la plupart du temps, dans sa niche, effrayé.
Si il ne se laisse pas manipuler, il ne montre aucun signe d'agressivité envers l'homme malgré tout.
Ole s'entend très bien avec les autres chiens.

*Ole est un chien qui a besoin de rejoindre une famille au plus vite afin de reprendre confiance en l'humain et la vie, et oublier les mauvaises aventures qu'il a pu avoir.**
Il lui faudra une famille douce et patiente ayant l'habitude des chiens traumatisés et/ou maltraités.
Qui va donner sa chance au beau Ole ?* 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos:*





















----------------------------------------------------------------

Ole sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires.
Ole peut-être adopté en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com


Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...s-dures#672204
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de l'association)
+
mail de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## Vegane7

FB d'OLE créé de mon côté :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

VITE, UNE OU DES MARRAINES !

----------


## Vegane7

OLE a sa marraine :
https://www.facebook.com/anny.tafani


Cette dame a versé tout à l'heure 65 € par PP.
Merci de confirmer  ::

----------


## France34

*Merci à sa marraine ! Maintenant OLE a besoin rapidement d'une famille adoptive patiente connaissant les chiens craintifs pour le sortir de cet  enfer !*

----------


## CBM

Lien BASF : http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...oumanie#556050

----------


## France34

*Vite , une bonne famille pour OLEE !*

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## France34

J'espère qu'OLEE va bien !

----------


## Vegane7

Pas de nouvelles depuis avril...
Je viens d'en redemander.

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles d'OLE depuis le mois dernier ?

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Toujours à la fourrière sans solution

----------


## France34

*Quelqu'un pour faire sortir vite OLEE de cette terrible fourrière : il risque d'être tué fin juillet !*

----------


## France34

Pas de nouvelles récentes d'OLEE ! ::

----------


## Vegane7

Nouvelles fraîches d'OLEE, je cite : "Olee est toujours extrêmement timide et garde ses distances par rapport à l'humain. Il a besoin d'une famille ayant l'expérience des chiens craintifs et mérite sa chance."

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille adoptive connaissant bien les chiens craintifs pour faire sortir OLEE de cette terrible fourrière où il risque gros , les roumains n'aimant pas les chiens peureux !

----------


## Vegane7

Bientôt 1 AN DE FOURRIÈRE... SOS !!!

----------


## France34

Une bénévole de Mukitza , venant de Roumanie , a dit qu' OLEE va bien !

----------


## France34

OLE a besoin qu'une bonne famille connaissant bien les chiens craintifs le fasse rapidement sortir de cette horrible fourrière !

----------


## Vegane7

> FB d'OLE créé de mon côté :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


UP !

----------


## Vegane7

!!! SOS POUR OLE !!! 1 AN 1/2 DE FOURRIÈRE !!! https://youtu.be/oT09LrH95Yw

----------


## France34

Vite, qui va sauver le pauvre OLEE ?

----------


## France34

Une bonne famille patiente pour sauver le pauvre OLEE qui a du beaucoup souffrir avant d'être à la fourrière et qui est loin d'être sorti d'affaire !

----------


## Vegane7

2 ANS DE FOURRIÈRE pour OLE... SOS !!!

Toujours en vie ?...

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post du pauvre OLEE dans l'espoir que de braves gens courageux le sauvent de cette terrible fourrière !

----------


## bab

.


> le Mer 25 Mar 2020 - 19:43
> Ole va bien il est toujours en vie du moins.
> Il tient le coup à la fourrière même si je trouve qu'il a pas mal maigrit depuis la dernière fois.
> C'est lui le dominant du box pourtant, mais ils n'ont clairement pas assez à manger.
> Il vient manger les gâteaux dans nos mains et était très speed à notre entrée dans le box car c'etait synonyme de nourriture donc il n'avait absolument pas peur et faisait tout pour choper les gâteaux au plus vite.
> Depuis le temps il serait bien qu'il trouve une famille et arrive enfin à canaliser son stresse hors de cette fourrière.

----------


## France34

Qui va vite réserver le pauvre OLE pour qu'il puisse quitter cette terrible fourrière dès que possible ?

----------


## bab

> le Jeu 7 Mai 2020 - 19:15


toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Qui va donner une bonne famille au pauvre OLE ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Vegane7

Voici pratiquement 3 ans que le pauvre OLE croupit dans cette fourrière...
Aucune asso, aucun refuge n'aura donc pitié ?
C'est intolérable !

----------


## Vegane7

ENFIN ! Le bel Olé est réservé par l'asso britannique 　 À suivre...

----------


## France34

On ne sait toujours pas si OLE est arrivé en Grande-Bretagne ?

----------


## Vegane7

Non hélas...
Je viens de relancer sur le forum.

On se demande vraiment ce que les gens du forum M foutent pour être infoutus de donner des nouvelles de ce genre, simples à avoir pourtant.

----------


## girafe

A propos des chiens réservés par des associations allemandes ou anglaises:
"Quand les chiens sont réservés par les associations allemandes ou anglaises, ces dernières les prennent en charge. Ils sont soit placés dans une pension soit adoptés directement.
Donc nous ne pouvons plus avoir de leurs nouvelles sauf rares cas. Et si cela arrive, nous nous empressons de vous les partager sur le forum."

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, mais pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas correspondance entre les assos ?
Si je suis asso et que j'essaie de sauver des chiens, que je connais ces chiens, il m'importe de savoir ce qu'ils deviennent, y compris lorsqu'ils sont pris en charge par un autre organisme...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Là, on ne sait même pas si OLE est bien arrivé en Angleterre...
Sur le forum Mukitza, on sait seulement qu'il était réservé par une asso britannique, la belle affaire...

----------


## Vegane7

Peut-on avoir la confirmation qu'OLE est bien arrivé en Grande-Bretagne ?

----------

